# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Random food thoughts

## anxiouskathie

Food taste too good.  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

> Pizza is my religion



Oooooohhh you order in? Or that just a google image?  

Pizza Hut just started a meal deal for two pizzas, wedges, garlic bread, drink, and a months worth of Netflix for ?20.  ::D: 

(Also what is with Pound on this forum, Brexit hasn't caused it to slump that far that the symbols non-understandable.)

----------


## HoldTheSea

I just made a rare beef roast for my dogs for dinner tonight- if you're squicked out by blood, you probably don't want to see this.
I feed my dogs a mainly raw diet- rare or raw meat, blood, and bones. It's actually very good for them. I'll link to a site about the benefits of feeding dogs raw so no one thinks I'm doing anything to harm my dogs.
http://www.rawfeddogs.org/benefits.html
DSC_04545.JPG

----------


## Member11

> Oooooohhh you order in? Or that just a google image?



Google images, I eat frozen microwaveable ones these days  :Tongue: 





> Pizza Hut just started a meal deal for two pizzas, wedges, garlic bread, drink, and a months worth of Netflix for ?20.



I already have Netflix though  ::D: 





> (Also what is with Pound on this forum, Brexit hasn't caused it to slump that far that the symbols non-understandable.)



It's got to do with the character encoding, vBulletin uses ISO-8859-1 and the new design uses UTF-8, and because both are sitting on the same server,  vBulletin is chucking a tantrum and randomly refuses to show the characters correctly.

----------


## Member11

Don't worry, Colonel, I'll be eating your chicken again soon!  ::):

----------


## lethargic nomad

I'm sick of my own cooking.  Wish I had money to go to a restaurant or at least get takeout.

----------


## Koalafan

I want donuts please!  :Razz:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Making my lunch in the microwave because I can't be bothered to cook... >___<

Edit: Man, it tastes like [BEEP] too  ::(:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Mine too!! I am a Pizza Freak I love thin crust cheese pizza , bacon pizza also!! I could eat it everyday!! I usually do sometimes it is frozen pizza lol but I gotta have a pizza fix.!

----------


## PinkButterfly

On a Diet and it sucks!! lol and yes I cheat but I have lost 1.2 lbs! yay me  ::):  A LIFE WITHOUT CHOCOLATE AND PIZZA is not for me! lol

----------


## anxiouskathie

Had the best fried shrimp for dinner....now I'll have to take a walk to get rid of some of those fat calories from having deep fat fried food!

----------


## HoldTheSea

Didn't eat enough today and I've been partying and fucking drinking all night and I am going to be so hung over tomorrow :/ Mistakes were made.

----------


## Total Eclipse

We made vegan dumplings today!! Took 5 hours but was SO WORTH it!!!  ::D:

----------


## PinkButterfly

I am craving chocolate, pizza and ice cream today so far I didn't eat any of those lol but I did eat a chicken sandwich  ::): .

----------


## anxiouskathie

I had refried bean tacos with cheese and lettuce....pretty yummy!

----------


## Otherside

I'm really craving houmous. 



Mmmmmmmmm

----------


## Total Eclipse

@Otherside
 --- have you ever tried making home made hummus? It's actually quite simple.

----------


## Otherside

> @Otherside --- have you ever tried making home made hummus? It's actually quite simple.



No, I haven't, although I keep meaning too. And yeah the recipe does seem incredibly simple (put ingredients in food processor. Whiz. Serve).

----------


## Total Eclipse

> No, I haven't, although I keep meaning too. And yeah the recipe does seem incredibly simple (put ingredients in food processor. Whiz. Serve).



Yeah, you can even put in blender if you don't have a food processor. It's super good and healthy!!!

----------


## Lunaire

Coffee is love. Coffee is life.  :Coffee:

----------


## Wishie

Tofu and rice sound amazing... coffee too. Bit I want tofu, avocado and rice.

----------


## Otherside

So my boyfriend wants tacos for dinner tomorrow. Thats perfect. It gives me an excuse to buy nachos. Then consume them. 



And by the way, guacamole is heaven.

----------


## Koalafan

I want fast food and I want it now please!  :Tongue:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Beef Lo Mein and beer at 1:30 AM... Sure, why not?

----------


## Member11

> I want fast food and I want it now please!



Same!  ::D:  KFC, Pizza Hut and McDonald's, why you so good???

----------


## Member11

I should make my burger again  :Ninja: 

IMG_1722.JPG

----------


## lethargic nomad



----------


## Otherside

> 



Now I'm just hungry. Godanmit. The Indian takeaway.placed closed half an hour ago. Ah well. 

Curry is nice. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## lethargic nomad

> What is this??



Paneer tikka masala.

----------


## Otherside

> I could see making a tofu version of this.. it looks amazing :3



You should! Tikka massala is gorgeous! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## lethargic nomad

I wish I could make Indian curry.  It's my favorite food. Just seems too complicated.  Japanese curry is very easy to make.  I've perfected that.

----------


## Otherside

> I wish I could make Indian curry.  It's my favorite food. Just seems too complicated.  Japanese curry is very easy to make.  I've perfected that.



Ha ha so do I. I never make it either, I usually just order it in and get it delivered. Then have the takeaway with a nice bottle of beer, rice, popadoms, and those dips that nobody ever seems to be able to name. So good. 

(Except the mango chutney).

----------


## Otherside

The last few posts on this thread are making me feel like a curry right now. 

Onion Bhajis, some Mango Chutney, couple of poppadoms, that weird red dip and a nice curry. Serve with beer.  :popcorn:

----------


## Member11

Yummy!  ::D:

----------


## HoldTheSea

My dogs Nike and Ghastly and I shared a bacon cheeseburger for dinner. I know I'm not supposed to give them "people food" but they freaking love bacon. And burgers.
I didn't share with the rest of the dogs though, I only share with the ones who don't beg.

----------


## Antidote

> I wish I could make Indian curry.  It's my favorite food. Just seems too complicated.  Japanese curry is very easy to make.  I've perfected that.



I do make Indian curries sometimes. I haven't really got the hang of it yet, but I basically just use jars of paste or curry powder packets you can get from specialty, boutique supermarkets here. Usually there are several steps to it and some of the curries can be a little fussy, but if you make enough in one batch it can keep you going for a while. Curries are probably one of my favourite things to eat at the moment so I'm trying to just make a lot of them until it becomes second nature.

Also, even though this isn't Indian, I've discovered that tomato salads go SO well with Indian food to kind of freshen it up a bit.

----------


## lethargic nomad

Making a midnight curry.  Japanese curry.

----------


## Otherside

I swear this thread has become a discussion on curry lol 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antidote

I had curry tonight. Was good but I prefer the one I made last time.

----------


## L

Gonna cook steak tonight, with garlic and rosemary baby potatoes, mashed carrots and parsnips with some onion and mushroom....oh and pepper sause (but I need to learn how to make that so it's store bought)

----------


## Otherside

Would kill for a strudel right now. Shame all the shops are shut. UK's Sunday Trading hours laws prevent them from being open =(

Ah well, sure I'd feel different if I worked in a store.

----------


## L

> Would kill for a strudel right now. Shame all the shops are shut. UK's Sunday Trading hours laws prevent them from being open =(
> 
> Ah well, sure I'd feel different if I worked in a store.



What on earth is that???

----------


## Otherside

> What on earth is that???



Apple strudel. Basically a lattice puff pastry stuffed with apples. Although you could use any fruit I suppose. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Skippy

dang, im soooooo hungry all the time. i love food. if i could afford to, id allllways be eating lol. i guess metabolic wise my body but be a super hot furnace as i can eat so much and never gain as much as any weight.

----------


## fetisha

I keep craving donuts and I don't know why

----------


## kevinjoseph

i want wingies

----------


## BrookeAshley

I wish I could taste food but my allergies have me too stuffed up  ::(:

----------


## kevinjoseph

Quick go back to the storrrrrrrre

----------


## fetisha

I had one of the best itailan meatballs ever from target and it was better than going to olive garden

----------


## Lost_Loki

We need more meatballs in this house.

Had some venison last night, it was great!

----------


## sweetful

Oooo venison...interestin'

Bacon cheeseburger. That is all.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

My stomach is one of the last unsolved mysteries of the universe, ffs, I swear to god. I've been able to eat with no problems during the last week, despite the stress of Christmas coming on (I have yet to buy a single Christmas present for anyone, as usual).

My problem is that when I get stressed I have no appetite at all, and I literally have to FORCE myself to eat. I've had an appetite lately, though.

I can't describe what it's like to have to MAKE yourself eat. Like, I will microwave a frozen dinner for one, lasagna or pasta or something....the only thing that sounds good sometimes....and it will take me two or three hours to finish half of it sometimes. A lot of the time, as a matter of fact. It's strange to actually have an appetite, to be hungry lately. It's really awesome, in a way.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I bought $80 worth of groceries Friday. Which.....is really a lot for one person. I threw in a couple of bottles of wine, so that was part of it. But now I have all these groceries, all this stuff to eat....which was really the whole point.....to get myself to eat.....and I can't seem to.

Nothing sounds good. Nothing tastes good. I have to seriously MAKE myself eat.

I think a lot of it is worrying, and anxiety. I'm worried about....a lot of things right now.

----------


## Otherside

Note to self - less is more with soy sauce when stir frying vegetables. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

I really want a coffee because I haven't had one today and I feel not awake, but I'm on a train for the next four hours and the only place to get coffee is the trolley that comes down every few hours and sells some overpriced thing that says its Starbucks but really, is just overpriced brown water. And well...no.

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Skippy

Gaww, I could go for cake about now!

----------


## AmberHearts

I want some banana pudding.

----------


## Lunaire

> Wanted to buy organic cauliflower, but it would've cost more than 8 bucks for one head.  WTF?  I turned to the produce guy and I asked if the price was correct.  He shook his head and said he didn't know why the price was crazy high.



Wow that’s pretty outrageous! If you’re wanting cauliflower then you may be able to find frozen bags if it for a much more reasonable price. It doesn’t taste as good as fresh but may work still depending on the dish you were going to make!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

OK. I need to eat....something ffs. Something. If I don't sound like I want to eat anything it's because I don't. I don't.

----------


## Lunaire

NadaMoo ice cream is amazing!!!

47F771AF-654E-4976-96E2-FE8EB2C53D30.png

----------


## Lunaire

> We really need to try the Sweet Cherry Lime, and vanilla chi one!!!



B2123759-2CD0-401E-9223-2991608CCC53.gif

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't eat enough meat. Trying to rectify that.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Man, my boss can be a dick. I'm sorry but it's true. He has my back, though. He bought me lunch yesterday at a place called Five Guys. It was the best hamburger I've ever had in my entire life.

----------


## Otherside

I found a pot of Waitrose Essential Paella sauce in the cupboard, but I do have to wonder how essential paella sauce really is.

----------


## Doseone

Cashews are yummy.

----------


## fetisha

I wish I could get rid of my sugar cravings

----------


## lethargic nomad

> For the first time, I made pumpkin bread using Trader Joe's mix.  It smelled like cat food when I blended the wet and dry ingredients.  And after I baked it, it had the flavor profile of cardboard.  I think I'll have to toss it.   So far, the seasonal pumpkin items I've tried have been a disappointment.



Yeah, the pumpkin spice stuff is disgusting.  Someone at work left some pumpkin spice keurig coffee pods in the kitchen (free for the taking).  I thought what the hell.  Coffee pods are expensive.  Yep, they were pretty gross.  The smell just permeated my desk drawer too.  Nauseating smell.

A few years ago I got the Trader Joe's pumpkin cheesecake.  Cause you know, I love cheesecake and pumpkin pie.   OMG.  It was horrible.

----------


## lethargic nomad

> Wanted to buy organic cauliflower, but it would've cost more than 8 bucks for one head.  WTF?  I turned to the produce guy and I asked if the price was correct.  He shook his head and said he didn't know why the price was crazy high.



Do you really need organic?  Cause a regular cauliflower head is $2.

----------


## Doseone

Pizza and beer. Does it get any better?  :koala:

----------


## Doseone

I'm attempting to make (imitation lol) crab wontons for the first time. They're in the oven right now (I decided no to fry them). I hope they turn out okay.

----------


## Doseone

They came out okay. I may need to fry them next time. I also think that I need to tweek with ingrediants a little. Maybe add some fresh garlic. I also forgot to buy sweet and sour sauce, so that might be why they weren't as good as I hoped.

----------


## Doseone

> I tried a "Beyond Burger" (vegan) at a fast food restaurant. I was excited to have more fast food options but the patty had a bland, smoky flavor and it the inside was pink.  I thought at first they made a mistake and gave me an undercooked, tasteless beef patty, but nope.  The patty is dyed with beet juice.  Don't think I'll get that again.



I tried a vegan non-chicken patty yesterday for the first time. If somebody gave it to me and didn't tell me it wasn't chicken, I wouldn't have noticed.

----------


## fetisha

I wonder what other liquid type/mushy foods are there out there that taste better. I'm tired of eating the same thing after getting my tooth pulled.

----------


## Doseone

> I wonder what other liquid type/mushy foods are there out there that taste better. I'm tired of eating the same thing after getting my tooth pulled.



Green bean casserole.

----------


## fetisha

> Green bean casserole.



never tried it, sounds interesting

----------


## Doseone

> never tried it, sounds interesting



It's one of my favorites. Cheap and easy to make, too.

----------


## CeCe

Fried eggplant sounds lush right now.

----------


## fetisha

I will never get any of the foods  I make right from tasty.com!!

----------


## fetisha

dark chocolate taste strange..

----------


## CeCe

I want to be American so I can have pumpkin pie next week

----------


## fetisha

Since I'm prediabetic. I might try the keto diet even though it sounds scary.

----------


## sunrise

Discovered the joys of making avocado toast.  So easy and pretty satisyfing.

----------


## Flavor

> Discovered the joys of making avocado toast.  So easy and pretty satisyfing.



It's so creamy

----------

